# How much to install fog lamps ??



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

There are one of two ways my friend. 
Adding fogs and removing the bumper
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html

Adding fogs and not removing the bumper
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...fog-lights-without-removing-front-bumper.html


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I installed mine in my driveway using the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...fog-lights-without-removing-front-bumper.html how to. Its not that diifucult if your mechanically inclined. I also made a video showing easy access to the switch. How to remove headlight switch on a Chevy Cruze - YouTube


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

As for cost. My dealer charged me $170 for the kit and they put it in and flashed it for $75.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

I went from the bottom by pulling the lower front splash shield. Would be easier with the cover off and some short tools. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Shouldn't call these fog lamps, but mandatory auxiliary lighting instead.

Got by for 120 bucks buying an OE kit on an auction in ebay, only opposing bitter was a tad to slow. Then my 2012 Cruze was already programmed for mandatory auxiliary lighting. 

Seemed crazy to remove the entire bumper for just two phillip head screws, so used a powered angle screwdriver with a magnetic bit.

The best part of all, now I have two blank bezels and a headlamp switch leftover that I can hang on my Christmas tree. 

Could get by with just cutting holes in those bezels and buying the lamps and using a toggle switch to turn them on. But stuff like this depreciates your car. Can also buy the head lamp switch from gmpartsdirect, but was something close to 50 bucks with S&H chargers.

Too bad we can't buy the missing contact block and a fog lamp decal from GM, that is all that is missing. Even worse, they don't offer them factory installed as standard equipment. Next year will probably leave the headlamps off as well for another dealer installed option. 

Made a promise to myself, would never go with dealer installed items again, no telling what kind of kid mechanic they will use, really make on **** of a mess. But may trust them with floor mats, but certainly not auxiliary lights.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

got mine installed for 200 flat at my dealership.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyAllDay said:


> got mine installed for 200 flat at my dealership.


Was this done at the time you were negotiating on the price of your new Cruze? Seems like this is the time to do it.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't mention them until after the deal was done. I'm sure I could've done a little better if I had asked prior, but was planning on buying them off eBay and installing them my self until I found out about the software flash.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

NickD said:


> Was this done at the time you were negotiating on the price of your new Cruze? Seems like this is the time to do it.


no sir, it was about 3 weeks after i took the car home.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyAllDay said:


> no sir, it was about 3 weeks after i took the car home.


Tides really changed in my life, while working, not only a decent paycheck, but would get most of this stuff for free, called engineering samples. Wasn't too bad before the crunch, in town would get anywhere from 30-70% off from my dealers, today even with a tax card, strictly list price.

But thanks God for the internet, Toyota dealer is the biggest screwdriver in town wanting 450 bucks for a fuel pump for my Supra. Found the exact same pump on the internet for 87 bucks. Feel these guys are idiots for trying to charge at these prices, over the last 50 years, we consistently had good and bad times. If they had any brains at all, would realize during bad times to lower prices, and even your business can grow.

Its far better to make 10% of something than 0% of nothing. Still have your overhead to consider. My dealer was strictly $235.00 for the kit plus sales tax. Even showed him internet prices, didn't budge.

From reading your post, wish I had a dealer like yours, but my entire area is like this. Gee, back in the 50's could buy an entire GM V-8 overhaul gasket kit for four bucks, not only for your car, but with two others to save on packaging and inventory parts. Ha, only used a part of that kit. Today, want 150 bucks just for a head gasket. Crazy. 

Then they go out of their way to come up with an entirely new steering wheel, just so you won't get cruise in an LS. More inventory, more tooling, delays in production, extra IRS taxes. Would actually save money if they just left it alone.

Then the basterds had to spend even more money to write new firmware just so you can't install these fogs yourself to save a couple of bucks. This is just downright mean, you don't grow a business by doing things this way.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

NickD said:


> Shouldn't call these fog lamps, but mandatory auxiliary lighting instead.
> 
> Seemed crazy to remove the entire bumper for just two phillip head screws, so used a powered angle screwdriver with a magnetic bit.
> 
> Made a promise to myself, would never go with dealer installed items again, no telling what kind of kid mechanic they will use, really make on **** of a mess. But may trust them with floor mats, but certainly not auxiliary lights.


+1. Took me about 2-3 hours (taking my time) but I know it was done right and the wires were run exactly where I wanted them. 

Cost to DIY.....................PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my next weekend project. Ordered the entire kit (including switch) for $175 bucks shipped, and received them in 3 days. Plan to do it myself without removing the bumper.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

There should only be 1 screw that might give you trouble (passenger side fog light top right) but if you can get a phillips bit on a 90 degree extension you will be fine.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you all for ur feed back.


----------

